# 6 second EV, it's a bike



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: 6 second EV, it's a bikef f*

Was the bike built by the usual OCC crew? If so, it's a miracle.


----------



## PTCruisin (Nov 19, 2009)

Totally cool!


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: 6 second EV, it's a bikef f*

Wow, I missed this one!  Congrats!!! 




Salty9 said:


> Was the bike built by the usual OCC crew? If so, it's a miracle.


It was on American Chopper as one of their builds (good PR), but the chassis was built by a real Top Fuel dragbike chassis builder...


----------

